# Notebook Akku mit 78000mAh?



## thekiller (7. Januar 2009)

Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einen Akku für mein Notebook und habe gerade das hier gefunden:

http://www.akkustadl.de/de/TOSHIBA-Satellite-P300-Akku-LiIon-9-Zellen/c-KAT20111/a-PN411351007

Naja wie Ihr seht steht da eine Kapazität von 78000mAh...
Das is doch sicherlich ein Tippfehler oder Ich mein mein derzeitiger Akku hat 4000mAh...

MfG Manuel


----------



## chmee (7. Januar 2009)

9 Zellen können sehr wohl 7800mAh haben. Halte es -ohne weiteres Recherchieren- für glaubhaft.

mfg chmee


----------



## thekiller (7. Januar 2009)

Nicht 7800mAh...da steht 78000mAh


----------



## chmee (7. Januar 2009)

OK  Ja das ist ein Fehler !


----------

